# Largest calamity in fantasy fiction...?



## Sheriff Woody (May 17, 2014)

So, I watched the new Godzilla movie, and I was wondering if anyone knows of any good fantasy (or sci-fi) books that feature mass destruction along the lines of the aforementioned film. I'm in the mood for complete devastation in a make-believe landscape.

Book titles will suffice, but please note spoiler warnings before going into detail. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pythagoras (May 17, 2014)

War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells is classic.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 17, 2014)

Off the top of my head I cannot think of any fantasy titles.

However, with military SF, the Posleen War Series, (*A Hymn Before Battle*, *Gust Front*, *When the Devil Dances*, and *Hell's Faire*).

A near-term SF (which is very plausible) would be *One Second After*.


----------



## Svrtnsse (May 17, 2014)

Mass Effect 3 has you make decisions that can have some rather dire consequences for a very large number of individuals (ok, it's a game, but still).

Code Geass (anime) has a situation where things go unexpectedly wrong in spectacularly unpleasant ways.


----------



## Ireth (May 17, 2014)

As for movies, there's always Star Wars and Star Trek. Lots of 'splodey death and destruction there.


----------



## Pythagoras (May 18, 2014)

Also, you could look to mythology for this kind of thing. Granted, it's not technically fantasy, but how many fantasy writers are there that don't have some kind of background in mythology? 
Ragnarok in Norse mythology is literally the end of the world.
The cataclysmic flood is common to many world myths. 
From a certain perspective, the sack of Troy could be seen in this light. 
I'm blanking on other examples, but I'm sure everyone here would agree that world mythologies are a gold mine of disasters, as well as many other larger-than-life themes.


----------



## buyjupiter (May 18, 2014)

Off Armageddon's Reef (and the rest of the series), features one heck of a reset for humanity.


----------



## kayd_mon (May 19, 2014)

In a way, Mistborn has the most destruction of anything I can think of. 

The First Law trilogy features wanton destruction of both people and buildings. 

What about Incredible Hulk comics? Few things are more fun than Hulk Smash! 

Man of Steel had almost as much city destruction as Godzilla.


----------



## monyo (May 19, 2014)

By the end of _Fire Upon the Deep_ a good portion of the galaxy has been destroyed, though the destruction is only described up close a couple of times throughout, iirc.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (May 19, 2014)

monyo said:


> By the end of _Fire Upon the Deep_ a good portion of the galaxy has been destroyed, though the destruction is only described up close a couple of times throughout, iirc.




Nice. I have that one sitting on my shelf behind me, just waiting to be read. 

Thank you for all the suggestions! Please keep them coming. One can never have too much wanton pandemonium.


----------

